# Festiva Special Assessment



## tayrock (Oct 26, 2010)

Has anyone heard of Festiva Management Group's Peppertree Vacation & Travel Club?   They charge a whopping $1100 plus for their annual maintenance fee, and now i just got an additional bill for a 2010 "special assessment" of $321 ! ! ! !  Please advise if this is legit, or if there is any way to appeal of refuse this without losing the right to trade, exchange, etc.http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/images/smilies/doh.gif


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi  

Welcome to TUG

There is a lot of info on  Festiva /Peppertree  here on TUG.  IMHO, most of the posts are pretty unhappy with the system now and Festiva seem pretty heavy handed in their management of the system. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Oct 26, 2010)

tayrock,

Just in case you missed the discussions, I recommend that you take a look at these threads. 

Festiva Adventure Club

Festiva Timeshare

 [2008] Festiva is now managing my resort, how bad is it going to get? 

Festiva Peppertree MF inc


----------

